# Some of my goats playground



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucky goat bridge...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...wish I was a goat...LOL :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

Man I agree. I wish I was a goat too..LOL I bet they love it.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW.wow.WoW.
Woah.
Dude!
That is so amazing!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wondering, since you used to live in Logansville, if you were friends with Dianne from Double Durango? I LOVE her goatie playgrounds and structures!


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep, I LOVE Dianne! She used to be an employee of mine when I ran my zoo. Is she a member here?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

lucky goat bridge


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW!! My goats wish they had one of those!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think she is a member here...yet.  I follow Dianne's website's facebook.


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Too bad about the stolen goat, huh?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, it is a shame. :/ Low-lives that got nothin better to do. Hope she gets a LGD soon.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Super jealous! That is Awesome.... Wish I was a goat at your place lol


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Omgosh. Waaaaaayyyy to awesome! Think my kids and I have plans this summer! Just wow


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

That is fantastic and fun. Now my mind is working on what I can provide for mine in such limited space.


----------

